# Newbie Question on HD Service and Upgrade



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

Can someone help me out? I just purchased a HDTV and want to upgrade to the Vip211. Currently I have a 311 that runs just the TV in the den. I have a separate 322 that powers a tv in the bedroom and the kitchen + Garage. I am interested in what it costs to upgrade to the 211. I have checked the dish website and see that initially it would cost me to get the equipment, but what is the monthly additional cost to me? Can you help me with that? I currently have the AT 200.


----------

